# Landjaeger Press



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 13, 2011)

I need something to do so we are making some Landjaeger press molds.

Hardwood ply.....NO WAY to much $$

S4S Ply 3/4" for the base and tops.








Poplar for the dividers and slats.







Made a couple spacers so all the sections will be the same width.







After its all together i will cold smoke the press and top so they get a nice season. I'm thinking after the season maybe a coat of chopping block oil?







Slats are 3/4 x 3/4" x 18"

Spacers are 1 1/2" x 1 1/4" x 3/4"

Base and tops 20" x 18" X 3/4 "


----------



## ak1 (Mar 13, 2011)

You're MAD I tell you!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2011)

Nepas I agree with AK. Your freakin out of control! Not to change the subject but what kind of stuffer do you have?


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 13, 2011)

You need a hobby - OH WAIT you have about 5 already 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 - you are truly out of control in a really good way!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 13, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Nepas I agree with AK. Your freakin out of control! Not to change the subject but what kind of stuffer do you have?




Yeah and funny thing is my wife would agree with you guys....LOL

I have a water stuffer a friend built for me, 2 main tubes 5 & 10 lb and many size stuffing tubes.







A Dakota water stuffer 9 lbs.

LEM 5 LB

Weston 7 lb


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 13, 2011)

Got the press done and sprayed with a salt cure solution. No for some season smoke.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks great!

 Craig


----------



## skully (Mar 13, 2011)

awesome obi wan kenepas


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 14, 2011)

I wasnt going to but i had to.

Made some Landjaeger mix.







Had my casing soaking, mixed the meat and did some late night stuffing for the press.







A sheet of freezer paper over the links, the top on and now in the fridge for a day or so.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 14, 2011)

neat press...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2011)

Way Cool Nepas!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 15, 2011)

The press worked pretty good.

Here i just took the paper and top off.







I guess i need a tad more weight on the top next time. But they flattened good.













140* with some hickory smoke going, then PID to 150 with a finish temp of 160*

After i get the IT of the links i will hang these in the house with a R/H of 60-70% for a few days.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 15, 2011)

Got the sausage stall going right now at 133. Open the door and git r goin.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome job NEPAS !

They look much better than the ones I used to buy in bars!

BTW:  Why are they supposed to be flattened anyway, other than to keep them from rolling off the dash, while going up a long hill on Rt 81????

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 15, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome job NEPAS !
> 
> They look much better than the ones I used to buy in bars!
> 
> ...


TY Bear

From what i know they are flat because they pocket easier when out hunting.


----------



## pawoodswalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn Them look great


----------



## smokey mo (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a hard time just MAKING sausage and you two are talking why they should be flat.  Too funny.  I would like to see more about that fancy shmancy water stuffer posted...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks very good anyway, well done.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea I agree we all want to see that water stuffer in action. Of course it goes without saying your sausage looks delicious!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 15, 2011)

Got em done. Now the wait 4-6 days maybe or until i see the moisture loss and shrinkage. No fridge  needed. Better fire the humidifier up.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! those look fantastic.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 16, 2011)

Been waiting for those....Looks delicious as I expected..................


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2011)

NEPAS,

How do you get 60-70% Humidity?

In a small closed room?----Basement?

I run a pretty decent humidifier in my kitchen 24/7 (on low) all Winter, and I average about 37%.

I think if I got it up to even 50%, the water would be running down my windows.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> NEPAS,
> 
> How do you get 60-70% Humidity?
> 
> ...


I put my humidifier on the floor and blow up to the sausage. I can get to 68-70% R/H until the furnace kicks on then i have to pump the humi to high.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> NEPAS,
> 
> How do you get 60-70% Humidity?
> 
> ...




Bear

Sorry to get off topic here but you might like these pics.

This past Nov i drove to Calif to visit my mom and sis. A few days there was all i needed so i drove up to Oregon to visit friends. I ate at this diner called the Bear.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 16, 2011)

Smokey Mo said:


> I have a hard time just MAKING sausage and you two are talking why they should be flat.  Too funny.  I would like to see more about that fancy shmancy water stuffer posted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some pics of my fancy shmancy stuffer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





2 is the wooden base the main tube sits on.

3 is the machined piston

6 is the machined bulk head

8 is the machined coupler for the nozzle tubes.













The mounted main tube will hold just a bit over 5lbs. The larger tube is 10 lbs


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool Bears,

The style looks familiar.

Many carvers are easy to recognize by their style.

This guy uses a sander as much as a chainsaw, and they all have the same comical face.

I can't place them, but I know I've seen that guys work before.

Thanks for showing,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2011)

nepas said:


> I put my humidifier on the floor and blow up to the sausage. I can get to 68-70% R/H until the furnace kicks on then i have to pump the humi to high.


OK---Now I got it---You're putting the humidifier real close to the meat.

The meter on my humidifier reads high when it's running, but the one 20 feet away reads in the 30s.

Now I follow you----Thanks.

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 16, 2011)

Took this pic at 1140am

Getting darker and shrinking and you can really smell the smoke (hope my wife dont kill me) R/H is 68%


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks delicious Nepas! Thanks for the tour of your stuffer too!


----------



## smokey mo (Mar 16, 2011)

My mind is spinning on how to tell the wife I want to make a new toy.  I will have as much fun making that as I will using it.  Those sticks look great, I am sure they taste as good as they look.

Thanks again for the pics.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 16, 2011)

My wife quit asking about what i'm tinkering with now


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 16, 2011)

Whooo hoooo that sausage looks fantastic!!

  Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 16, 2011)

Pic taken at 750 pm est. They got darker.







Got this today to.

Hi Rick,

    The pictured landjaeger looks fantastic! Excellent job. Typically you want the landjaeger to lose approximately 40% of its initial weight but nearly all sausage is food safe when it loses 30% of its initial weight (aka. Green Weight).

    I'm guessing you didn't weigh the sausages after stuffing... fear not! I don't recall if you said if the sausages were smoked AND cooked to 145 - 152F? If they were cooked, you can hang them in the current environment for 1-2 weeks. If they were smoked but never reached cooked temperature internally, 3-4 weeks. Yes, it is quite a long time and I'm judging by the picture that they were 40-45MM casings, with that thickness it generally takes that long to reduce the water content (which is the weight). The reduced water content inhibits bacterial growth and shouldn't be skipped. They look great and patience here really is a virtue.. be strong! The sausage will develop even more flavor over this span of time and will be amazing. Good luck Rick and wonderful job.

Sincerely,

Miroslaw "Mac" Stanuszek
R & D
The SausageMaker, Inc.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 18, 2011)

Still got some hang time yet to go.

12:55pm I think i am going to gut the sharp ends from the casings.


----------



## smokey mo (Mar 21, 2011)

Would love to see a cross section 'money shot' when you try one out. They look fantastic!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 21, 2011)

Smokey Mo said:


> Would love to see a cross section 'money shot' when you try one out. They look fantastic!




Took the lone one on the string and cut into it on Sat.













Have a cold spell going right now and the laundry room where i have them hanging, When the furnace kicks on the Humidity drops.

SO

I have a spare shower room, Sprayed the entire shower down with bleach/water, waited for 3 hours and placed the hanging bar across the top. Have the humidifier on the bottom set to auto and it holding right at 68% R/H.


----------



## smokey mo (Mar 21, 2011)

Those look so very tasty! Thanks for the pictures and the time put into this project.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Nepas, is there a room in your house that doesn't have sausage hanging in it?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 22, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Nepas, is there a room in your house that doesn't have sausage hanging in it?










I have a few empty spots left


----------



## smokey mo (Mar 23, 2011)

I think you need to get busy and fill those in quick!


----------



## daggerdoggie (Jul 17, 2011)

Those look great!  How do they taste?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 18, 2011)

Daggerdoggie said:


> Those look great!  How do they taste?


Well they were gone within 4 days so they musta been good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2011)

nepas said:


> Well they were gone within 4 days so they musta been good.




4 Days????

You must have been there alone!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Bear, ever think that Nepas doesnt like us no more?? We NEVER get to sample is magnificant looking sausages>>>  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





RIch


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> Hey Bear, ever think that Nepas doesnt like us no more?? We NEVER get to sample is magnificant looking sausages>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup!!!

Now I hear he's going to sneak out of PA soon, probably under the cover of darkness!!

Bear


----------



## daggerdoggie (Jul 18, 2011)

nepas said:


> Well they were gone within 4 days so they musta been good.


Would you mind sharing your recipe/process that you use?  I have tried several and looking to learn. I added a few onces of red wine to mine this time.


----------



## daggerdoggie (Jul 18, 2011)

nepas said:


> I wasnt going to but i had to.
> 
> Made some Landjaeger mix.
> 
> ...


I'm also curious that you say you put them in the press and off to the fridge. All the ones I have done call for fermenting from 3 to 4 days at 80 degrees.  I pressed mine for 2 days, dried them for a few hours and then back in the press for another 2 days this time...albiet my press is a lot simpler than yours...I may copy your press for my next batch.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 19, 2011)

Putting in the fridge dries and reduces the green weight, thus making it easier to dry them with 70% R/H. If i remember right these took about 2-3 weeks. They should go longer.


----------



## 4EvrDude (Dec 7, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> I need something to do so we are making some Landjaeger press molds.
> 
> Hardwood ply.....NO WAY to much $$
> 
> ...


My buddy Mark and I made a press too. Somewhat different than yours. We used 3/4” birch A/B plywood and 1/4” polycarbonate plastic on bottom butted to birch plywood 1” x 2” for easy clean-up. It presses to 11/16”. We put 16 1/4” x 3” bolts ( two in each corner)with counter sunk nuts on bottom . Once the top of press is fitted we use 16 wing nuts ( two in each corner) to tighten. Seems to work for our preferences.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bottom
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 top blue is top piece of press. Bottom board is picture of press tightened down with wingnuts.
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Left bottom of press. Right is picture of full press tightened.
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Side view of bottom
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Looking down at bottom of press
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Looking within bottom from one end to another.


----------

